# Introductions



## OTaintedLoveO (May 7, 2010)

how much have you changed since you made your introduction thread on FAF?


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

I never made one, once a lurker always a lurker.

Oh...wait...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

More sarcastic, but still shooting up my FAF addiction.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 7, 2010)

..Was I supposed to change or something? o.o'


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> More sarcastic, but still shooting up my FAF addiction.



I'm more sarcastic for sure. Although I did manage to stay off of here this week until now. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Even in the close to a year I have been here... everything has changed. I was in a budding romance with a lass who now even her name makes me want to strangle cats with my bare hands while kicking infants, while at the same time wanting her back.


----------



## Kanin (May 7, 2010)

I didn't make one, I just started posting.


----------



## Xipoid (May 7, 2010)

I never made an official introduction thread, while I did make a thread in the introduction subforum. Herein I make a distinction that the thread in question was three years late and not any introduction at all. Unfortunately, I also make the note that I'm too far gone.


----------



## Kaffting (May 7, 2010)

My hair's longer, does that count?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 7, 2010)

When I joined up I didn't really understand the unspoken rules of forums.......
part of me thinks I should have left, but there are some things (and people ;P) that tempt me to never leave.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> My hair's longer, does that count?


 is Steel still at it? lol HAve not heard anything about the toy soldiers and the like in Years.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

I guess I've changed, but not entirely because of this forum. Personal things have done that. :3


----------



## Plantar (May 7, 2010)

I don't like the poll... The options seem too optimistic or something.

Also, I have, but I don't recognize it because I'm myself.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

I ain't the person I was when I first joined


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

I have not changed at all. I am just cool enough to appear and be a cool n00b


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

I was nice but now I'm not so nice...gotta love the interwebs :3


----------



## Ames (May 7, 2010)

I used to be innocent....


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I used to be innocent....


 Furries are never innocent :\


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

More openly cynical... not afraid to shitpost every once in a while... and most of all, I'm no longer a wolf...


----------



## Jashwa (May 7, 2010)

I used to be a noob, but now I don't over use emoticons on forums.


----------



## Ames (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> More openly cynical... not afraid to shitpost every once in a while... and most of all, I'm no longer a wolf...



Liez.

You're just a wolf who has a lizard scalesona. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Liez.
> 
> You're just a wolf who has a lizard scalesona. :V


Pffft, you wish wolfboy...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I used to be a noob, but now I don't *over* use emoticons on forums.


 GRAMMAR NAZI TIME!!!

I just felt like doing that


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 7, 2010)

Easog said:
			
		

> Uh, hi there. I'm new, obviously. My account is about a day old, but I was creeping pages :shock: for about a week before I actually joined, and I really love some of the art on here. And the community seems really friendly, too. 2 people have given me watchbacks already.
> So, anywayz, about me. I'm a guy. I'm Canadian guy. I'm 15. I don't really like to give out more personal info than that, cuz if word got out that I was on here, I'd have all sorts of problems in daily life. We can still be friends, I just wanna keep a low profile.
> That being said, I'm not really much of an artist. I'm kinda into photography and writing, but I can't draw or paint to save my life. :sad: I'm getting a new camera soon, so then I can start submitting! Yayz, I can't wait!
> I think that's pretty much it. sorry if I come across as long-winded lol



Dear. *God*.

Who is this faggot?

At least it's depressingly funny now, so it's awwwright.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I ain't the person I was when I first joined



Haha, ex-fox. No one can ever stop being a fox.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Haha, ex-fox. No one can ever stop being a fox.


 Lol I just did son


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Haha, ex-fox. No one can ever stop being a fox.



>.>

<.<

Looking at my first post, I'm not that different. Just more proficent at the Internet. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> Looking at my first post, I'm not that different. Just more proficent at the Internet. :3





south syde dobe said:


> Lol I just did son



You think you did. But you will mentally relapse back to your old fox self. Shortly after, you'll only be able to say and comprehend yiff.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You think you did. But you will mentally relapse back to your old fox self. Shortly after, you'll only be able to say and comprehend yiff.


Oh shit... >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You think you did. But you will mentally relapse back to your old fox self. Shortly after, you'll only be able to say and comprehend yiff.


 
Even when I was a fox I didn't understand yiff, hell at that time I didn't even look at mature works lmao xD

My sona changed species but personality wise is still the same


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You think you did. But you will mentally relapse back to your old fox self. Shortly after, you'll only be able to say and comprehend yiff.



No you just use the patch. *puts on 7 at once*  *twitch*


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Haha, ex-fox. No one can ever stop being a fox.



Can the same thing be applied to everyone's first species? Cuz, seriously... I was fleas, man. FLEAS. 

I'd ruin everyone's day.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Can the same thing be applied to everyone's first species? Cuz, seriously... I was fleas, man. FLEAS.
> 
> I'd ruin everyone's day.


 I'd use pinopine xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh shit... >.>



Were you one in the past? It is sad that you caught the disease.



south syde dobe said:


> Even when I was a fox I didn't understand  yiff, hell at that time I didn't even look at mature works lmao xD
> 
> My sona changed species but personality wise is still the same



You'll revert. No fox escapes it.



Bando37 said:


> No you just use the patch. *puts on 7 at once*   *twitch*



Wait, were you ever a fox? Now your doomed to think you are a fox and only comprehend yiff.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot...I'm disappointed :[
Also my skin is dark which magically protects me from falling pray to the fox curse so to speak


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait, were you ever a fox? Now your doomed to think you are a fox and only comprehend yiff.



For a week or so I had a half-assed fox fursona, but then I ragequit foxes for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Were you one in the past? It is sad that you caught the disease.



I was... long before that... *injects anti-fox serum* those won't work forever...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

You guys are fucked.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You guys are fucked.


 Says you :3
I killed that fox with my awesome doberman


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Bloodshot...I'm disappointed :[


I WAS 10!!!I was only 10... *breaks down in tears*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I WAS 10!!!I was only 10... *breaks down in tears*


 Its ok, its ok *hides knife* I'll help you man :3c


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You guys are fucked.



I have nanobot injections, yo.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its ok, its ok *hides knife* I'll help you man :3c


I saw the knife...


----------



## Yena (May 7, 2010)

I turned from friendly and open to closed and pissed the hell off.
Sorta like a guy with a bullet-proof vest, sunglasses, and... Well, I don't know alot about guns so just a gun.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 7, 2010)

There's no helping any of you foxes.

I've been sent out by the Central Authority to send you to the concentration Summer Camp. There, you will be given three square meals a day, one of which contains HyperAIDS, and you'll be allowed to gay yiff until your heart's content!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I saw the knife...


 lolwat...your just imagining things friend ^^;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lolwat...your just imagining things friend ^^;


I'm not that crazy... >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm not that crazy... >.>


 Well didn't you get some of Tycho's brownies...if so you might be cause I'm fucking high as hell @.x


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

So does anybody remember me from a few months ago?
Does anybody remember the strawberries?


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well didn't you get some of Tycho's brownies...if so you might be cause I'm fucking high as hell @.x



Oyeah I never got my share of those.

*steals*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> So does anybody remember me from a few months ago?
> Does anybody remember the strawberries?



I wasn't here exactly when you joined d:


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> So does anybody remember me from a few months ago?
> Does anybody remember the strawberries?


 I like strawberries and you had Toot for an avy lol


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> So does anybody remember me from a few months ago?
> Does anybody remember the strawberries?



I do. Holy crap, I've been on here for 5 months!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I like strawberries and you had Toot for an avy lol


Yeah man! I still have that picture floating around somewhere...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah man! I still have that picture floating around somewhere...



I still lol at your voice meme c:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I still lol at your voice meme c:


Am I that funny sounding? lol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Am I that funny sounding? lol



Yes! Not in a bad way though..






its hawt


----------



## Seas (May 7, 2010)

I can say that FAF changed more than I did.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 7, 2010)

Might of changed a lil bit, but not by much at all.
Hasent really been that long since i joined the FA forums.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I can say that FAF changed more than I did.



And it did quite a bit.


I never made an introduction thread. I introduced myself by POSTING. The whole point of the board is lost on a big public forum.

Not to mention that "Introductions" should have a "WARNING: Real FAF experience may differ" sign. It's a fucking hugbox.


----------



## thesoundofsilence (May 7, 2010)

i only joined recently so... no.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 7, 2010)

You tell me.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53547

When I first registered, people were in shame and shock of me and thought I had a brain desease but were nice.

Now, after 5000 posts of massive bullshit, the chaos begins.

It's like, I gained intelligence, I did more memes, I said epic things and got many warnings that I laughed at.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

I'm more of a jerk. Like, a lot more.

Edit: Looking at my introductory thread, it would seem that in general, people were a lot nicer when I first joined.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Edit: Looking at my introductory thread, it would seem that in general, people were a lot nicer when I first joined.



There were a lot more fun people here, for sure.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> There were a lot more fun people here, for sure.


Yeah, like-

...

I can't think of anyone.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, like-
> 
> ...
> 
> I can't think of anyone.



I could throw a couple holegan names, but it's irrelevant now, since they post rarely, if at all.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, like-
> 
> ...
> 
> I can't think of anyone.



Am I not fun?

*graspgraspgraspgrasp*


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

I've matured, I guess.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I could throw a couple holegan names, but it's irrelevant now, since they post rarely, if at all.


Alright, there were a few awesome people that left. But the people now are fine too.



CynicalCirno said:


> Am I not fun?
> 
> *graspgraspgraspgrasp*


Ewwww get it off me!


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

I miss Huey. :c


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I miss Huey. :c


Huey seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth. At least Enigma still goes on MSN.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Alright, there were a few awesome people that left. But the people now are fine too.



Someone comes, someone goes. There are less fun people overall for sure, what I'm saying


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Someone comes, someone goes. There are less fun people overall for sure, what I'm saying


What happened to Pheonix? He used to come on here as much as I do.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Alright, there were a few awesome people that left. But the people now are fine too.
> 
> Ewwww get it off me!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA

Naaaaaaaaaaaooooooooo.......


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Huey seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth. At least Enigma still goes on MSN.


Yah but it's not the same with him anymore. He doesn't even stop by the forums. =[


Huey- nvr forget. :'[


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Yah but it's not the same with him anymore. He doesn't even stop by the forums. =[


Well he's been busy... I dunno. I don't speak with him too much anymore. I've changed too much.

JesusFish got banned last night, I just noticed. What?


----------



## Gavrill (May 7, 2010)

I used to be SOOPAH KAWAII RANDOM when I first joined. Then I had my fetish phase. Now I just kinda float around.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2010)

I haven't gotten around to making an intro thread, yet.


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well he's been busy... I dunno. I don't speak with him too much anymore. I've changed too much.
> 
> JesusFish got banned last night, I just noticed. What?



Yah, suppose so. It's weird not seeing him around here anymore. 

Oh yah, why Jesusfish got banned...... Beats me, but banning is like a medal of honor on this site. Everyone gets banned eventually. Even you will get banned some day Rob..... some day.....


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

I have changed a lot since I joined, but I can't pick that option on the poll because talking like that is what I've changed from.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

I like oreos even more.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> I like oreos even more.


How can you be addicted to wolves?

And what did you do to that poor wolf's face?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> How can you be addicted to wolves?
> 
> And what did you do to that poor wolf's face?



The same thing I did to your fluffhole :3


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Well I made an intro thread, and no one really posted in it :/

I'm still quite shy and [extremely] submissive, but now I've been known to be very aggressive


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well I made an intro thread, and no one really posted in it :/
> 
> I'm still quite shy and [extremely] submissive, but now I've been known to be very *aggressive*


 You...aggressive?
Wow you sure do know how to make jokes xD


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You...aggressive?
> Wow you sure do know how to make jokes xD


It's very rare it happens true, but it happens


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You...aggressive?
> Wow you sure do know how to make jokes xD



I have seen it. FAF is making her bitter.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Yah, suppose so. It's weird not seeing him around here anymore.
> 
> Oh yah, why Jesusfish got banned...... Beats me, but banning is like a medal of honor on this site. Everyone gets banned eventually. Even you will get banned some day Rob..... some day.....


Probably. I'd better watch out for old man Irreverent.


HAXX said:


> I have seen it. FAF is making her bitter.


The darkness is strong in this one.


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

I havent changed much sense last week.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You...aggressive?
> Wow you sure do know how to make jokes xD


Kick him in the throat Willow! >=O


----------



## Milo (May 7, 2010)

it's true. you lose you're innocence on this site. you're nice at the start, then you turn into a raging ass. also, all of my old FA buddies are gone lol


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I have seen it. FAF is making her bitter.


It's not so much FAF but a lot of other things (shit days at school mainly)



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Kick him in the throat Willow! >=O


..think I'll pass for today


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> but now I've been known to be very aggressive



D'awwwwww. :V



HAXX said:


> I have seen it. FAF is making her bitter.



Bitter dissapointment. Hugbox Deficiency Syndrome.


Hey, I just found a new mental disorder for furries. Don't know which pills to treat it with yet.



WillowWulf said:


> It's not so much FAF but a lot of other things (shit days at school mainly)



Comes and goes. Usual enough not to count as an actual personality/attitude warping.


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> it's true. you lose you're innocence on this site. you're nice at the start, then you turn into a raging ass. also, all of my old FA buddies are gone lol



 I lost my innocence way before I came to this site.


----------



## Zolen (May 7, 2010)

I have not changed much...umm, I grew a beard and then shaved it after I got annoyed by it.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Bitter dissapointment. Hugbox Deficiency Syndrome.
> 
> 
> Hey, I just found a new mental disorder for furries. Don't know which pills to treat it with yet.


How about a gun?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The darkness is strong in this one.



It makes her powerful!

On the side note, I felt the darkness in you, baby.



szopaw said:


> Hey, I just found a new mental disorder for  furries. Don't know which pills to treat it with yet.



A good supply troll maybe?


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

I haven't really changed much. I've had experience with assholes on forums, so this wasn't a real big suprise for me. The only thing I learned is that foxes like yiff 100x more than I previously thought.

Plus, I only joined two months ago.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The same thing I did to your fluffhole :3


Did you and Taren make some sort of deal or something?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Did you and Taren make some sort of deal or something?



I get you the first half of the month. He the second.

And they thought foxes could only be sluts.


----------



## Milo (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> I lost my innocence way before I came to this site.



there's still only one way to go when it comes to this site :V


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How about a gun?



Hmm, lead injections. Might just get rid of the problem.



HAXX said:


> A good supply troll maybe?



That would be like the popular pill feeding. It causes temporal remission but doesn't really take care of the main problem. I like Willow's option better.


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2010)

I never made an intro thread.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> On the side note, I felt the darkness in you, baby.


Did it tickle?



WillowWulf said:


> It's not so much FAF but a lot of other things (shit days at school mainly)


thisthisthisthisthis



Milo said:


> it's true. you lose you're innocence on this site. you're nice at the start, then you turn into a raging ass. also, all of my old FA buddies are gone lol


:|


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> thisthisthisthisthis


Sometimes doesn't go away when I come home after being around douches almost all day


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How about a gun?


 What are you doing handling with guns? Remember last time?


----------



## cam60070 (May 7, 2010)

I stopped being a lifestyler.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> What are you doing handling with guns? Remember last time?


Those wounds haven't healed entirely either


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes doesn't go away when I come home after being around douches almost all day


I know this all too well. 



cam60070 said:


> I stopped being a lifestyler.


That was fast.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That would be like the popular pill feeding. It causes temporal remission but doesn't really take care of the main problem. I like Willow's option better.



...but I wanted to troll!



SirRob said:


> Did it tickle?



Made me giggle and squirm!


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Made me giggle and squirm!


Ohohohohohoho!!!


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes doesn't go away when I come home after being around douches almost all day



CRAWWWLING IN MY SKIIIIIIN



WillowWulf said:


> Those wounds *they will not* heal





HAXX said:


> ...but I wanted to troll!



But I'm not stopping you. It's good enough until I utilise the correct method.


----------



## kashaki (May 7, 2010)

Im still a creepy lurker.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But I'm not stopping you. It's good enough until I utilise the correct method.



Just don't shoot me. I'd hate to look like Willow.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Just don't shoot me. I'd hate to look like Willow.



You're a soldier! A soldier without scars to show is a pussy, not a soldier.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Just don't shoot me. I'd hate to look like Willow.


I shot myself in both hands and my leg trying to kill threads :/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I shot myself in both hands and my leg trying to kill threads :/



And now your bitter for being half the person you used to be!



szopaw said:


> You're a soldier! A soldier without scars to show  is a pussy, not a soldier.



Your right! Where is the nearest Cyberdemon so I can go berserk on its ass?


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> And now your bitter for being half the person you


Meh true :/

I will say, before I came here, I was on Youtube all the time
Some aggression spawns from there too I think


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I get you the first half of the month. He the second.
> 
> And they thought foxes could only be sluts.



Shiiit. 

And what happened to teasing HK?


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I will say, before I came here, I was on Youtube all the time



._.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Shiiit.
> 
> And what happened to teasing HK?



I troll HK and tease you.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I troll HK and tease you.



I love you too.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I love you too.



You do!?!? LETS YIFF!

I didn't think I could sway you that fast!


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2010)

I went from <(n_n)> to :V at the end of a majority of sentences for absolutely no good reason other than it's quicker to type. :V


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You do!?!? LETS YIFF!
> 
> I didn't think I could sway you that fast!


Dude, you already want to yiff me?

Now who's the slut?


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dude, you already want to yiff me?
> 
> Now who's the slut?


Hi!!! *Hugs* â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I never made an intro thread.


 Your so bad ass you didn't need one :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dude, you already want to yiff me?
> 
> Now who's the slut?



Hey, your the one who came on to me with the, "I LOVE YOU SO MUCH HAXX" crap.

I was returning the favor so I didn't trolol you.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey, your the one who came on to me with the, "I LOVE YOU SO MUCH HAXX" crap.
> 
> I was returning the favor so I didn't trolol you.


That was an example of a new thing I'm trying out lately.

It's called *sarcasm*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> That was an example of a new thing I'm trying out lately.
> 
> It's called *sarcasm*


What's sarcasm and how come I've never heard of it?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What's sarcasm and how come I've never heard of it?



Yeah, it confuses me too.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What's sarcasm and how come I've never heard of it?


It's a big word for animal people sex.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's a big word for animal people sex.


Oh yeah, let's sarcasm. :V


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh yeah, let's sarcasm. :V


Maybe when you're a little older.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maybe when you're a little older.


... 
...
...
...
...
...Okay...?


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> ._.


Sad times, sad times


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sad times, sad times



What made you reach that low?


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

I act slightly slutty now when I didn't when I first joined.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> I act slightly slutty now when I didn't when I first joined.



It's the fox in you. You are devolving.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It's the fox in you. You are devolving.



I think you people are just rubbing off on me


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What made you reach that low?


I joined a while ago actually

I don't really visit the site anymore, it's too much of a headache


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It's the fox in you. You are devolving.


*licks*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *licks*


*injects anti-fox serum into Rob* That should hold you for a few hours...


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2010)

From when I started posting here over two years ago, I think I've changed significantly.  For the better, might I add.


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

I think I changed for the worst. My job made me a bitter person.




:[



WillowWulf said:


> Sad times, sad times



Goddamit stop being such a downer. :[


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Goddamit stop being such a downer. :[



She hanged out on JewTube. That's the correct reaction.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> She hanged out on JewTube. That's the correct reaction.


I haven't updated anything since like, February I'd imagine
I only drop in for a few minutes to check my comments and messages

No one uses Youtube anymore


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I haven't updated anything since like, February I'd imagine
> I only drop in for a few minutes to check my comments and messages
> 
> No one uses Youtube anymore



Stay strong, you can fight off this nasty addiction wholy.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> From when I started posting here over two years ago, I think I've changed significantly. For the better, might I add.


 
I have to agree with ratte on this one, I have went through a change since when I first got here xP


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Stay strong, you can fight off this nasty addiction wholy.


But I already did 

I won't completely abandon it though, I'll have no use for Sony Vegas if I do


----------



## Kanin (May 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> From when I started posting here over two years ago, I think I've changed significantly. For the better, might I add.


 
^This.


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2010)

i never posted an intro.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Meh true :/
> 
> I will say, before I came here, I was on Youtube all the time
> Some aggression spawns from there too I think



rawrawr, just wondering, what was your username? you could say it here or more conveniently send me a private message ^^


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> rawrawr, just wondering, what was your username? you could say it here or more conveniently send me a private message ^^


If I remember, i'll have to send it tomorrow or something


----------



## Tommy (May 8, 2010)

Just a slight bit. I started off not posting much at all, then to posting a lot, and back to not posting much.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 8, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> ^This.


May I direct your attention to the button in the bottom right of everyone's posts.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I remember, i'll have to send it tomorrow or something



kay


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *licks*



Oh my God! I've been contaminated via Fox saliva!!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

I'm just as much of a sarcastic bastard as I was then.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 8, 2010)

Just a bit, not much... learned to not get offended instantly, and cool off awhile, AND to not drink while on the boards.... but haven't FULLY put those concepts into action, yet.


----------



## kyle19 (May 8, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i never posted an intro.



This^
I just jumped right in to this madness, and I am definitely more open than when I started.


----------



## Leon (May 8, 2010)

I think I've changed alot, but I dunno', my grammar has improved alot, but I still make mistakes.


----------



## Xaerun (May 8, 2010)

So, so much. I'm much more bitter now.
Oh, and my posts are much more brief.

Plus I bought myself a Gatling Banhammerâ„¢


----------



## Irreverent (May 8, 2010)

User ---> mod ---> supermod ---> FA admin ---> dragon overlord. 

Working my way up the ranks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> dragon overlord.



I do not see the dragon inside your heart.

Also it has been proven that furries can't be cool.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> So, so much. I'm much more bitter now.
> Oh, and my posts are much more brief.
> 
> Plus I bought myself a Gatling Banhammerâ„¢


 I had one of those...you didn't steal it by anychance mr ottermod?


----------



## Irreverent (May 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I do not see the dragon inside your heart.



No, not a dragon-ish overlord....Otter overlord of the dragons. 

Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> No, not a dragon-ish overlord....Otter overlord of the dragons.
> 
> Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog.


 
Your a dog now?!


----------



## SirRob (May 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> User ---> mod ---> supermod ---> FA admin ---> dragon overlord.
> 
> Working my way up the ranks.


You weren't always an admin? Maaaan, that was forever ago.



HAXX said:


> Oh my God! I've been contaminated via Fox saliva!!


I'm contagious? This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

Hmmmmm...

No sÃ© (I don't know).

I think I'm just more open to disclaiming/insulting people. Something I didn't do in other boards. In that case, it was not a good change. Specially since it had led to some pretty embarrasing posts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You weren't always an admin? Maaaan, that was forever ago.
> 
> I'm contagious? This is gonna be fun.



All foxes are.

It is how disease and sluts spread.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> No, not a dragon-ish overlord....Otter overlord of the dragons.
> 
> Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog.


You got it all wrong.

First of all, I outround otters.

Second of nothing, you are supposed to know abotu guns amirite? The bigger your shell the more splatter of limbs your enemy will have. As long as you hit it of course. 
The size of a locked on missile, will create a bigger explosion if it's big enough. As long as no anti air missiles hit it.
The size of a bullet affects both hole in chest of enemy and the gravity affect.

In the end just use artilliry. If it's big and it hits, nothing can stop it.

The dog in the fight died because of my shotgun.


----------



## Ratte (May 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> No, not a dragon-ish overlord....Otter overlord of the dragons.
> 
> Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog.



Just wait until I turn 18, otterboy.


----------



## Viva (May 8, 2010)

I've changed a lot.  I went from a whiny little bitch to a cynical little bitch.  Go meeeeee


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 8, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I've changed a lot.  I went from a whiny little bitch to a cynical little bitch.  Go meeeeee



orly? that's good  xD


----------



## Conker (May 8, 2010)

I came to this forum as a naive furfag and now I'm a cynical hooman


----------



## Irreverent (May 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Just wait until I turn 18, otterboy.



:shock:

Actually, I'm counting the days.


----------

